# 71K mile update



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

When was the last time you checked your brake pads?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm right behind you in my 17 6 speed at 68k miles this morning. I haven't noticed any axle noise on mine, but my commute is almost entirely rural highway, so I expect the impact on axles, steering components and, well, just about everything, is low. I'm wondering if I might get 200k out of the brakes.

I also got a little over 60k miles out of the OEM tires. You are dead on about the fuel economy and the tires: If you like your fuel economy... I filled up this morning and see some shades of its former self, but getting 55 MPG was a lot more effort than it used to be. Before the new wheels and tires, this last tank would have probably been 60 MPG. Can't really complain about 55 MPG though.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Coming up on 60k miles myself (just under 59k), tires are on my soon list.

I've done engine, cabin, and fuel filters at 25k and 55k. Oil/filter about every 7.5k, currently using Schaeffers 8008 and OEM filter. 

I've been debating on tranny flush (auto) and belt as well. Brake pads look great too.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you don't see torn boots on the axles. And grease splattered everywhere. There's nothing wrong with them. 

They click and pop when in turns.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> If you don't see torn boots on the axles. And grease splattered everywhere. There's nothing wrong with them.
> 
> They click and pop when in turns.


I've worked on ATVs for 11 years and their CV joints arent any different than cars (except for size) and when their popping they need replaced. Most generally because the boot has let all the grease out or just because of age.

Clicking/popping isnt normal by any means.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't see torn boots on the axles. And grease splattered everywhere. There's nothing wrong with them.
> ...


Clicking popping is normal on turns when the boot tears and loses all it's grease. Now the joints are dried out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 1.4 has always made a little bit of noise when turning near full lock...barely noticeable unless you are paying attention to it and have the radio off. The boots are fine.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I mean, sound is perceptive by the individual hearing it. Mechanical movement is going to make sound, but knowing what’s normal and not isn’t always easy. For instance, I can turn my wheels from left to right at a stop and hear a faint whining sound and the sound of tires moving on the pavement. As well as (faint) lash between the gears and joints within the steering assembly. Totally normal. A hair, less even. But noticeable, perceivable. 

On the other hand, I watched a 99 Ford Taurus rage out in a mall parking lot a few weeks ago and absolutely rip it in reverse with wheels full lock to go around someone. Those axles were POPPIN AND KNOCKIN and boy was that trans screaming in reverse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

The original CV boots on my 2009 Chevy Impala LTZ are still intact at 181k miles. The only time the CV axles make some popping noise is when I make a slow turn and one of the wheels happens to drop into a depression or a pothole at the same time. This is very rare and only happened a few times. I suspect this happens because the CV joint is turning sharply and also experiencing sudden vertical jolt at the same time, which overloads and momentarily binds up the joint. Other than that the axles do not make any noise when driving. And they should not make any popping of clicking noises.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd be more inclined to think that noise is coming from one of your wheel bearing/hub assemblies, rather than axles.

As mentioned above - if the boots aren't torn and it doesn't look like a baby **** everywhere in your wheel well, chances are, your axles are more than likely good.


----------

